# multiboot



## Freezy (May 7, 2012)

Is there a way to make tf201 boot from usb or micro-sdcard?

This would be awesome for stuff like linux, windows 8 and quickly checking other roms without the need to restore a backup from a previous rom.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Freezy said:


> Is there a way to make tf201 boot from usb or micro-sdcard?
> 
> This would be awesome for stuff like linux, windows 8 and quickly checking other roms without the need to restore a backup from a previous rom.


Multi-boot with Ubuntu/Linux is in the works... check out the Ubuntu thread on XDA... chances of WIndows 8 reaching our device are near impossible considering the encrypted/signed bootloader requirement!


----------

